
Ask HN: I have a not secure ssl certificate  on my netlify hosted static page - smithmayowa
I hosted my static site on Netlify, and was given an SSL certificate after adding a custom domain name by changing its DNS servers, and it has been working fine but today after doing a prelaunch on product hunt(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;repetil) my site is showing a not secure tool bar notification in chrome due to my certificate being invalid because it was issued to netlify, and I am left wondering if I am the only one with this issue.
======
mtmail
Looks alright to me. Chrome, Firefox and
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=www.repetil.t...](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=www.repetil.tech)

~~~
smithmayowa
Thanks I guess it was a glitch or something

